
Show HN: Find out if employees have been in a data breach, leak, or hack - samsnelling
https://credentialhero.com
======
remyp
Interesting idea. I have to fork over a bunch of very sensitive information so
you can search through data leaks for it? If so, I'd think you would become a
big target to be hacked yourself.

Additionally, if you're digging through leaked/hacked/stolen data, you by
definition have to possess it. I wonder what the legality of possessing that
data is, let alone selling indirect access to it?

~~~
samsnelling
What very sensitive information do you think you have to give?

~~~
remyp
Everything listed on the site under "Credential Hero Protects Your Employees'
Information" was my initial thought.

Since you've asked I suspect that you are only looking for email addresses and
these are simply examples of data that could be associated with a leaked
address.

~~~
samsnelling
Thanks. Yep, I only check a hash of an email address and associate what
information was leaked in the data set.

I appreciate the comment because it shows how unclear it is. A lot of
clarification copy / work is needed.

------
brbsix
Does this use haveibeenpwned.com's API? Looks almost identical apart from the
interface support for multiple monitors.

